# Swap blocks layout decisions?



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I am finally putting the blocks together from the 2015 HT Spring swap and am stymied about the border. Pastels are not in my comfort zone. I'd appreciate some suggestions. 
This is the center of the quilt, and the following pics are three border options. 


































I'm leaning towards the third option as it is easier, but am not sure about the green floral next to the light green. I don't have a light/ medium violet or I'd try that. Suggestions?


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I like the pink because it ties in and makes it look "comfy", I also like the white because it makes it look "crisp".  I DON'T like the 3rd option. It just doesn't match at all.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I think I recognize one block that might be mine! I'll have to look for these!!! I've been doing swaps and putting the blocks away for when I retired and now I'm retired!!!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

COSunflower said:


> I like the pink because it ties in and makes it look "comfy", I also like the white because it makes it look "crisp".  I DON'T like the 3rd option. It just doesn't match at all.


Thanks. By the third option, you mean placing the green floral next to the lighter green without a strip in between? In other words, I don't get to be lazy?


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

I really don't like the dark green border.. too dark for all the pastels.. How about the little white border, then if you have enough of the pink, lighter green and yellow combined to make the outside border?? maybe a keyboard or longways strips of the 3 colors to make outside border?? Yes,, more work,, but hey,, it would use up some more fabric so you can then buy some more!! works for me..


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks, Maxine. I came to the same conclusion that the green was too dark. It has the right colours in it, but just didn't go. So... I'm going to use the circle print that is in the third row center block. With a dark green thin inner border.
If this wasn't a charity quilt, I'd make a pieced border but I like to save my creative energy for quilts I give to friends or occasionally sell.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

IMO, that dark green just doesn't go at all. If it was me, I'd probably go with a narrow border of the pink and then a larger border of the yellow that you used in the cornerstones.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Belfry the circle fabric will work beautifully plus the darker green inner border will make it pop with nice contrast.. good thinking' !! I don't blame you for saving your time & energy for special quilts.. this quilt is going to make someone a very sweet, comforting quilt.. would like to see it when it's finished..


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

It will bring love, blessings and comfort to some lucky person.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Belfry, is the one with the circle fabric one that I made by any chance? I recognize that circle fabric. LOL!!!


----------



## greenTgoats (Jul 1, 2017)

Wow, that is gorgeous


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

I think I might have made the one on the left side of the circle one.. maybe.. now I'll have to go look thru my squishies.. how fun to know my block is being put to good use.. way cool!! Thank you Belfry for putting this quilt together & passing it on..


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks, everyone. Here is what I ended up with:


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

COSunflower said:


> Belfry, is the one with the circle fabric one that I made by any chance? I recognize that circle fabric. LOL!!!


I made that one as a filler block. When we used to do the single quilt squares on the Families forum, Macybaby sent that fabric out to everyone. I liked it enough we traded fabric and I ended up with 4 yards of it. I've used it in several projects.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

It turned out beautifully.. good job


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I see my block! That lavender and yellow hunters star block! I remember making it! That is so fun to go back. I'll have to find mine now!!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I really like your final choice. The dark green really sets the stage for the final border.


----------

